# Delphi XM Roady Work with other receivers?



## msgph (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi All,

I have a Delphi XM Roady setup in my car. While, the Roady is functional, I'd like to step up to a better receiver, like the Delphi XM SKYFi. Can I purchase the SKYFi only, without the car kit and use my existing XM Roady antenna and cassette player adaptor?

Thanks!


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

no the skyfi requires the cradle to sit in and interface with the antenna, audio and power supply


----------

